

Entrepreneur’s Guide to Customer Development - natgordon
http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2010/07/entrepreneurs-guide-to-customer.html

======
drewcrawford
I'd like to pick apart this post as a piece of really brilliant marketing. It
gets so many things right:

* Link to a review

* Reviewer puts book in context of things I've already read. Gains trust.

* Incentive to evangelize -- the product is like this awesome book I've read, but easier to read. Everyone should read that awesome book, but it's too hard. Maybe I can convince them to read this.

* HN is the absolute perfect, laser-focused market for this. By definition, I want to read this book.

* The pricing sheet looks like a 37signals page--it's comforting and familiar

* DRM-free instant delivery.

This is actually the fastest (other than maybe at a grocery store) I have ever
made a purchasing decision. It was under 60 seconds.

Damn, I wish I had marketing skills like this.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Only thing remaining is positive customer feedback on the book. Awaiting your
evaluation. :)

------
daleharvey
Very happy to see a 4 steps like book aimed specifically towards startup
founders, I learnt a lot from 4 steps but it always had its feet in the
enterprise sales side of the line.

Will also be nice to have a well finished / properly printed book, Blanks
insight and advice is amazing, but the microsoft word diagrams left something
to be desired.

------
vlaskovits
Hi there.

Thanks for the kind words.

Please feel free to let @brantcooper and me (@vlaskovits) know what you think
of the book: The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.

------
neo
Could anyone point to/share a discount code? Thanks!

~~~
rewind
LEAN ($6.25) SLLCONF ($5.25)

------
seanellis
Great introduction to customer development that all startup founders should
read (along with Four Steps to the Epiphany).

------
macco
How many pages has this book? I don't see the number anywhere. Could be my
fault though.

~~~
vlaskovits
@macco

There are two versions of the book. The Bootstrapper version is 75 pages, and
The Startup/Enterprise Versions are 90 pages (include a presentation about
CustDev that evangelists can use internally at their orgs).

------
jason_tko
Great marketing, great sample, and timely content.

I just bought a copy. I'd be very interested to see the sales volume data
after the HN submission.

Can I convince you to do a aftermath blog post?

~~~
macco
Do you know the book from Steve Blank? What are the difference between them.
Is it worth a buy, if you own the "Four Steps to Epiphany".

------
joshbert
I literally said "wow" as I went through the sample. This is a beautifully
made PDF and I'll be sure to buy it soon. Amazing.

------
d_c
Wow, this looks gorgeous in fullscreen mode. Can't wait to start reading :)

